# training while in calorie deficit



## mrgeeky (Aug 5, 2014)

training while in calorie deficit, do you push every session to failure or if in calorie deficit is there more chance of being injury prone due to lack of enough nutrition to repair effectively..
The reason I ask is every time I train in calorie deficit and I train balls to the wall, I appear to end up with an injury..

Whats the general guide lines here. If training in calorie deficit do you still give it your
 all every session? Or do you back off the weights a  little??


----------



## Azog (Aug 5, 2014)

Keep the intensity high and don't do lower weights. Chance for injury may skightly go up, but you won't maintain as much muscle tissue if you train like a bitch while cutting. Basically,  don't change anything. Keep lifting as heavy as you can.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2014)

Agreed with Azog. having a light breakfast doesn't give you an excuse to train like a pussy


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Agreed with Azog. having a light breakfast doesn't give you an excuse to train like a pussy



Word. My ****ing breakfast is only 4 eggs, 1/2 tbsp coconut oil and spinach and I get after it hard as **** 7 days a week.


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 9, 2014)

Azog said:


> Word. My ****ing breakfast is only 4 eggs, 1/2 tbsp coconut oil and spinach and I get after it hard as **** 7 days a week.



How do you survive on that for breakfast? Do you throw some muscle supplements like aminos in to your meal?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 9, 2014)

xrepdestroyer said:


> How do you survive on that for breakfast? Do you throw some muscle supplements like aminos in to your meal?



Mental. I cut the first 2 yrs of college and my breakfast was a 1.5 scoops ON pro complex and an apple... heavy squats, heavy deads, didn't matter


----------



## Maijah (Aug 9, 2014)

^^^^^ optimum nutrition gold standard is my favorite protein!


----------

